# Haven't been RVing in 20 years



## Harold Veeder (Feb 6, 2018)

I haven't been RVing in 20 years.  My last RV was a 1982 18' trailer.  I had a question about present day refrigerators in a class C motor home.  Does the until still have to be perfectly level for them to work? Are most pull through site level?   At campgrounds that have Wifi, is there usually enough bandwidth to watch Netflix?

Thanks

Harold


----------



## Dennis (colo) (Apr 10, 2018)

No, all sites are no level. Most have Wi Fi. I take my satellite dish and a receiver from home, works good.


----------

